# Anybody dealt with Mid-American Salt



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Looking to see if anybody has dealt with Mid-American Salt. Based out of Indiana . There salt comes from a mine in Morocco. Looking to find some bulk for good pricing.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

As in Morocco, IN or the one in Africa...?


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Africa , They say its the driest salt out there .The call it hot rock. Ive heard before about mositure getting into the salt while in transient in the ship from the mositure in the air out at sea . Not sure if its true . Says its a pink and tan color . Been seeing some discolored salt around the last couple of years since the salt shortage . Seen tan colored salt and its has been very wet . Not sure if its theres or what .


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I think they just changed names as they used to be Midwest Salt. I bought from them a few years back during the shortage their thaw rox, was blue nice stuff. They pulled out of Chitown or Toledo usually. I brought in 100 ton of African Salt from Fricks at the beginning of last year, just had that desert sand tint to it but real dry and clean for sure...


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

looked up midwest salt and looks to be a different company . Mid american salt is based out of Fort Wayne , IN.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes they changed from Midwest to their name now... Had the location in Ft Wayne and the one in Chicago.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have yet to hear of anyone receiving dry salt from Africa.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I think your seeing a additive.
But who knows. 
http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/27/world/africa/senegals-dead-sea-lake-retba/index.html

In the midday heat, men and women move between piles of salt -- transporting, drying and trading the mineral. Over 70% of it is exported around West Africa, particularly to the Ivory Coast.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2109487 said:


> I have yet to hear of anyone receiving dry salt from Africa.


Yep drier then a popcorn fart. Cleanest, driest and most consistant product I had seen in awhile.... My guess is they're still bringing it in this year or surplus from last year.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

was there alot of fines in the salt or was it pretty coarse?


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken that's where my salt came from this year. I'll check with my partner tomorrow but I believe the 200 tons We ordered came from MidAmerican. The stuff is incredibly dry and has a pink-ish color to it. A great consistency of different sized bits. Some of the stuff I had seen last year was like dust and would blow away. 

I've been mixing my own magic salt with this stuff and it's been great for the few storms we've had so far.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Did your salt have alot of fines in it . Had some before that was really dry but had lots of fines in it . Not finding to much bulk the last couple of years that didnt have alot of fines in it. Some more dry than others.


----------



## blaster (Oct 28, 2011)

We use them. I am an hour south of there location in Fort Wayne it's dry, works as good as any the we have ever used. I had my doubts when I first looked at it it looked like gravel. It just has that brown or tan look.


----------



## Patrick Wellman (Dec 23, 2018)

_Long story short. Mid American Salt, Mark Thiele, & Brent Myer did not deliver bagged hot rock salt that matched the sample that we were given. They have refused to take the product back and reimburse us for the product and shipping costs. Apparently nobody else in our area wants the salt either. Their home office is only 30 minutes away and they apparently can even use it at that location. The bagged hot rock salt looks like it was never screened. It was bagged in Toledo, OH. May be fine for a bulk salt spreader but does not work in a Spyker push spreader. Salt is comprised of mostly fines. It is very dusty and cakes together. BUYER BEWARE. P.S. We had the same experience two years ago. They fired people and assured me things were now better. We decided to give them a second chance. I wish we would have found ES Deicing sooner in Ft. Wayne, IN._


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have yet to hear of anyone receiving dry salt from Africa.


Probably tears from all the Africans that had to did that salt out


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Patrick Wellman said:


> _Long story short. Mid American Salt, Mark Thiele, & Brent Myer did not deliver bagged hot rock salt that matched the sample that we were given. They have refused to take the product back and reimburse us for the product and shipping costs. Apparently nobody else in our area wants the salt either. Their home office is only 30 minutes away and they apparently can even use it at that location. The bagged hot rock salt looks like it was never screened. It was bagged in Toledo, OH. May be fine for a bulk salt spreader but does not work in a Spyker push spreader. Salt is comprised of mostly fines. It is very dusty and cakes together. BUYER BEWARE. P.S. We had the same experience two years ago. They fired people and assured me things were now better. We decided to give them a second chance. I wish we would have found ES Deicing sooner in Ft. Wayne, IN._


Wow you're nice!


----------



## Patrick Wellman (Dec 23, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wow you're nice!


I'm the nicest person until you become an idiot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, interesting.....to say the least


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I don’t see this lasting long.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Patrick Wellman said:


> I'm the nicest person until you become an idiot.


Knowing Aj, that won't take long.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Knowing Aj, that won't take long.


I give up, witch AJ are you referring to?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I give up, witch AJ are you referring to?


Ewe...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ewe...


I'm giving into your shenagains, you're a bad influence...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't even find a post from last week, how do these old posts just pop up with a vengeance ? New member just happens to bring this back to life ? Why ?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Google puts me into old threads all the time. I'm like.." Hey that's me!!, I don't remember saying that!"


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Google puts me into old threads all the time. I'm like.." Hey that's me!!, I don't remember saying that!"


 Happened to me a couple weeks ago with one of these resurrected threads, thought ,"Who is this idiot ?" ,just me.:hammerhead:


----------

